# Mexico 2010



## metallica (Dec 30, 2010)

enjoy.




















































---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------





















































---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------





















































---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------





















































---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------





















































---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------



























































































































































---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------














































































































































































































---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

IMG]http://members.home.nl/bobaedd/mexico%202010/mexico2010_0171.jpg[/IMG]




































---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

IMG]http://members.home.nl/bobaedd/mexico%202010/mexico2010_0001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tarcan (Dec 30, 2010)

Verry cool Eddy, a lot of excellent shots!

Really enjoyed those Solifugid pictures! The Amblipygid with some yellow around the prosoma is wicked...

Was that first opilione coverred by some mites? Looks like what those red dots are.

He he, nice pseudoscorpion... I think you need higher magnification for these though!

Thanks for sharing those pictures... problem now is I wish I could go back on the field.

How many pictures did you take in total? There must be loads after 5 weeks or so.

Martin


----------



## metallica (Dec 30, 2010)

tarcan said:


> Verry cool Eddy, a lot of excellent shots!
> 
> Really enjoyed those Solifugid pictures! The Amblipygid with some yellow around the prosoma is wicked...
> 
> Was that first opilione coverred by some mites? Looks like what those red dots are.


yes, on other pics they show on the body and legs.



> He he, nice pseudoscorpion... I think you need higher magnification for these though!


but if i bought the MP then i could not affort this trip anymore..... 



> Thanks for sharing those pictures... problem now is I wish I could go back on the field.
> 
> How many pictures did you take in total? There must be loads after 5 weeks or so.
> 
> Martin


some 2500? did not really count them.

glad you enjoyed them.

Eddy


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 30, 2010)

Uh, WOW!  Beautiful shots of not only some stunning inverts, but achitecture, landscapes, etc.

You also have some very interesting centipedes in there...would you mind if I linked this thread in the Myriapod subforum?  Unless, of course, you may be able to shed some light on what they might be?

Thanks for posting.  I've been staring at this thread for a couple of hours now


----------



## ftorres (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Eddy,
Nice Pics, thanks for sharing.
Did you get a chance to visit any Tarantula UMAS???

Do you know the specie name for the Black Phasmid??? Where did you take that picture?? Remeber the State???

the stick insect is the pic before where you guys were talking to all the locals.

very nice

thanks

francisco


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow air and color TV, must be high end hotel 
Great pictures Eddy


----------



## metallica (Dec 30, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Wow air and color TV, must be high end hotel
> Great pictures Eddy


color tv yes... but only 2 channels. and NO warm water!

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------




ftorres said:


> Hello Eddy,
> Nice Pics, thanks for sharing.
> Did you get a chance to visit any Tarantula UMAS???


UMAS?



> Do you know the specie name for the Black Phasmid??? Where did you take that picture?? Remeber the State???


no idea on that species!

cheers

eddy

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




zonbonzovi said:


> Uh, WOW!  Beautiful shots of not only some stunning inverts, but achitecture, landscapes, etc.
> 
> You also have some very interesting centipedes in there...would you mind if I linked this thread in the Myriapod subforum?  Unless, of course, you may be able to shed some light on what they might be?
> 
> Thanks for posting.  I've been staring at this thread for a couple of hours now


I have no idea on the centipede species.

cheers

eddy


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2010)

metallica said:


> color tv yes... but only 2 channels. and NO warm water!


Oh Great! at least you had water 
very interesting amblypygi


----------



## Jorge M (Dec 30, 2010)

*Gorgeous!*

Hi Eddy excellent shots!!!

Thanks for the pictures of the frog, they are really great, only I need it with me, hahaha!!!

Well, UMA is the name here in Mexico for the places where plants or animals are captive breed, in spanish means Unidad de Manejo para la Conservación de la Vida Silvestre.

We will be in contact Eddy, take care!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent photos Eddy!Looks like you guys had a blast! 
-Chris


----------



## VinceG (Dec 30, 2010)

Really nice pictures! Just love those amblipygids and scorpions!
Must have been a great experience with all those monarchs!


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 30, 2010)

the pic of you and Stu on horseback may be my fave... although the Mexican selenocosmine is more dashing


----------



## codykrr (Dec 31, 2010)

Just simply amazing!  Love ALL of the pictures.  I would love to be able to go down there someday and do that!  I am totally jealous right now.

Also, was that a worm snake?


----------



## metallica (Dec 31, 2010)

Michael Jacobi said:


> the pic of you and Stu on horseback may be my fave... although the Mexican selenocosmine is more dashing


dashing yes. we did not see them in the wild, i did however import a small number of CB spiderlings :}

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




codykrr said:


> Just simply amazing!  Love ALL of the pictures.  I would love to be able to go down there someday and do that!  I am totally jealous right now.
> 
> Also, was that a worm snake?


there are 2 wormsnakes in the pictures.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 31, 2010)

Great thread Eddy, I love the different pede pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Philth (Dec 31, 2010)

Great shots and thanks for sharing as usual Eddy, I love the red and black Solifugid at the top, very interesting.

Later, Tom


----------



## Wadew (Jan 1, 2011)

There are so many nice photo's I do not know which to comment on!

                              Thank you for sharing
                                  Wade


----------



## sjl197 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great pics eddy...

But can we rename the thread 'collecting with Eddy Hijmensen?' ... i mean, ChrisH got recognition in another thread in this subforum.

I would like to comment on the picture with the horse-riding, which is particularly artistic. Perhaps more tarantula hunting should be done by horse, much like the glory days of H.H.Smith, etc, but it seems more difficult to spot the burrows from up on a high saddle. (yet this might help explain our lack of finding any species on that particularly fabulous day...)


----------



## josh_r (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice thread! I am curious... what made the mogul of dirt in the picture right before the colorful solifugid toward the top of the thread? It looks very similar to what some of our native dwarf aphonopelma do. 

I love the salamander pics! Looks like its a type of pseudoeurycea... maybe 
P. bellii sierraoccidentalis??? One of my favorite genus of salamander! The amblypygids are top notch as well!!

Josh


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jan 9, 2011)

These are great! :clap:


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree that these are beautiful shots and I envy your trip! I have done <edit> all this year! Hence, my lack of posting. What I cannot fathom is how you got those amazing solifugid species to sit still.


----------



## metallica (Jan 10, 2011)

josh_r said:


> Very nice thread! I am curious... what made the mogul of dirt in the picture right before the colorful solifugid toward the top of the thread? It looks very similar to what some of our native dwarf aphonopelma do.


indeed this was a dwarf Aphonopelma as well.



> I love the salamander pics! Looks like its a type of pseudoeurycea... maybe
> P. bellii sierraoccidentalis??? One of my favorite genus of salamander! The amblypygids are top notch as well!!
> 
> Josh


Glad you like the salamanders. i have no idea on species.

cheers

Eddy


----------



## josh_r (Jan 11, 2011)

metallica said:


> indeed this was a dwarf Aphonopelma as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you manage to get pics of the spider in question?? or at least a description?


----------



## metallica (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, we did manage to het pics of both male and female!

it is a funky little species with a triangle on the carapace.

cheers

Eddy


----------



## willychon (Jan 14, 2011)

amazing photos, it shows that you really enjoyed the trip. I would like to meet you , maybe for the next


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 27, 2011)

http://members.home.nl/bobaedd/mexico 2010/mexico2010_0117.jpg

What IS this adorable thing you photographed? ^


----------



## Canth (Jan 27, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> http://members.home.nl/bobaedd/mexico 2010/mexico2010_0117.jpg
> 
> What IS this adorable thing you photographed? ^


That is a Solifugid.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent pics!  Does anyone know what that long, thin scorpion in between the tailless whip scorpion and the flower is (at the top)?  I've never seen one like it.


----------



## metallica (Jan 29, 2011)

that would be Vaejovis gracilis


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 15, 2011)

Excellent shots Eddy! Looks like you had a great trip: lots of wildlife and your happy faces in the photos...!

The frogs are really cool! the vagans is stunning...

Congrats on the great trip!

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## metallica (Feb 15, 2011)

it was a great trip indeed! i highly doubt we found B. vagans tough.....


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 15, 2011)

metallica said:


> it was a great trip indeed! i highly doubt we found B. vagans tough.....


Glad to hear it was great. With vagans I was talking about the black spider with red abdomen. I know nothing about Brachypelmas! What sp. was that? Beautiful spider whatever she was!


----------



## metallica (Feb 15, 2011)

the more Brachypelma i see in the wild, the less i know about them.... for now i just call this one Brachypelma sp.
Hopefully this year i will see real Mexican Brachypelma vagans!

time will tell... 

Eddy


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent photos. It's not easy to uncover that many arthropods. How long was the trip and what part of Mexico were you in?

The little turret of dirt reminds me of Pheidole ants in Arizona. The phasmid definitely looks like some relative of Anisomorpha. I'd bet it is capable of spraying.

Really amazing trip and one I'll no doubt take one day. My parents live south of Guadalajara.


----------



## sjl197 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Bugs in Cyberspace (?peter).   

I was with eddy on this trip, and yes we found many many amazing inverts, nearly all arachnid orders including Schizomida (one of which i dropped and lost, followed quickly by the disgrace of another guy who found it). All we didnt get was Ricinulei and Palpigrada. Agreed on the Anisomorpha being quite probable. Actually we came across a fair few phasmids on this trip (which surprised me), though this was the least stick-like.

Without giving away localities, we were mostly in Oaxaca, and traveled nearly the entire state, but also parts of Puebla and Veracruz states. The end photos are around Mexico city.

Yes, the turrets reminded me/us of those made by ants, but these turrets definitely had a layer of soft silk binding them. I have seen silk turrets of Lycosa in arizona, but these were quite different and the target we were looking for there. 

There are some great arachnid people around Guadalajara. Its beautiful there, and some amazing species in that region.


----------

